# First picture



## PFC_RC (Jun 1, 2006)

French army knife


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 1, 2006)

I prefer...






*Gerber Multi-Plier 800 Legend*[SIZE=-1] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]1 - Stainless steel jaw 2/3 - Tungsten carbide steel wire cutter inserts. Rotatable and replaceable.
4 - Spring assisted jaw opening for ease of use.
5 - Gator TEX grips
6 - Weather resistant handles
7 - Patented saw coupler with replaceable RemGrit blade
8 - Ergonomic grip
9 - Locking tools: only one comes out at a time
10 - One-handed opening knife blade
11 - Lightweight Aerospace handle material
12 - One-hand opening FISKAR scissors
13 - Field adjustable axle fastener
14 - Small, medium and large flat screwdrivers
15 - Bottle opener
16 - Phillips / pozi driver
17 - Medium / coarse file
18 - Ballistic sheath[/SIZE]

kilt;


----------



## PFC_RC (Jun 1, 2006)

Now that's a multi toollaughsol;


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jun 1, 2006)

The Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers (REME) only need an hammer and a pair of pliers. Because if you can’t pull it out, then knock it in.

Silky


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 28, 2006)

I like Bombardier kniff.


----------



## Ze Medic (Nov 29, 2006)

nice knifes303_no4


----------



## Matzos (Nov 29, 2006)

*I like this one!*






_Modern Military Khukuri Style_

This is the style currently used by Gorkha forces.  The standard specifications are 15" long with a mass of about 600 g.  A similar knife is issued in the Nepalese Army.  The Nepalese Army knife is somewhat smaller, at about 13" and 500 g

Info from  Khukuri 

Great site showing examples of Khukuri knives used dating back to WW1


----------

